# Leica CM



## DeanoSC

A little while ago I bought a Leica CM and I am in love with it! I have not shot digital since I bought it.

I have just been putting photos up here if anyone is interested. 

: )

Big barrels and air reverses


----------



## mosesport

Totally signed up for these forums because of this thread.  I love your photos!  What lens are you using on the Leica?  I've always wanted to own one, but they're currently out of my budget.

Also, this is my favorite pic from your sets :

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a29/cornholeo/rowrow-1.jpg

Excellent work!


----------



## DeanoSC

Hey sorry I kind of got lost in travels and forgot most of my internet connections. 

I had a Leica CM so it had a set 40mm lens, which at first I found a little restrictive but after a while, it was just how I was seeing everything!

That did how ever get stolen and I replaced it with a Contax T3 and a Nikon FE2 with a 50mm 1.4 on it.


----------



## pcooklin

Hi Dean - Ive been looking at your photos from your travels - some great shots and no doubt fantastic memories and experiences.
Which out of the G2, T3 and CM do you prefer and why?


----------



## gsgary

Nice i have not touched my digitals since buying an M4P and M4-2 they are a pleasure to use


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, I don't think the OP is around anymore.


----------



## BillM

Just an FYI, there hasn't been a reply to this thread in over 2 years so ....


But you never know :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

I replied to it 10 minutes ago


----------



## BillM

LOL, between the 2 of us we have doubled the size of this thread !!!


----------



## Mike_E

BillM said:


> LOL, between the 2 of us we have doubled the size of this thread !!!



I'm in, let's go for broke.


----------



## gsgary

Mike_E said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, between the 2 of us we have doubled the size of this thread !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in, let's go for broke.
Click to expand...


I do it because it winds up some people


----------



## BillM

I'm glad someone dug this up, he has some nice shots on his web page :thumbup:


----------



## terri

BillM said:


> I'm glad someone dug this up, he has some nice shots on his web page :thumbup:



Are they more current than this thread?


----------

